# best way to kill/eliminate this wasp's nest ?



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Found this nest yesterday next to my man cave it's a biggin :biggrin2: Is the best approach waiting until almost dark and flood the entrance to the hive with wasp spray ?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That's one way. I like a flaming rag on the end of long pole.


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

joed said:


> That's one way. I like a flaming rag on the end of long pole.


Nice:vs_laugh:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I have had great luck with Seven dust on Yellow jackets and would likely try it on wasps as well. You could dust the whole nest after dark squirting heavily into the opening. With Yellow jackets it will kill the entire colony within a couple days. It works especially good if the nest is in your window casings and you do not particularly want to burn down the house.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure where you are but cool temperatures also work in your favor.

Is that high on a bank or something you can walk up to?
If you can easily reach it a small trash can with a plastic bag inside and you and actually flip that nest right into that bag. I would still have the spray and would spray the inside of the bag. Then tie the top and set it aside.

I just took our a slightly smaller nest with spray but I had flipped my boat over and that nest was facing up. That made the spray very effective as it went right in to where they were. Facing down you might not get the spray inside.

When they are fully exposed like that I have bagged a few. Smaller and I use a shop vac.

Bud


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Another option is to hire that neighborhood kid you really don't like, hand him a tennis racket and put a garbage can with a bag under it. Tell him to hit it with the racket until it falls into the bucket and then put the lid on it. Have the lid a as far away as much as you don't like him. Remember to pay him fairly though otherwise you might be charged with child endangerment. 

OR..

Put the garbage can with a bag in it under the nest. Spray it with wasp/hornet killer and then knock it into the garbage can. Then, have someone run in and put the lid on. 

OR

If you have access to water, spray it with a strong stream of water, knocking it into the bucket and bag.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I believe you'll find out (hopefully not the hard way) that is a hornet's nest. There are two "doors". One at the bottom and an escape hatch (flap) at the top.  Dusk is the best time to contend with them, but I'm not sure about the "best" way to dispatch them. They are ferocious and can smell the pheromones your body puts out in fear and can zero in on you. Running just makes you look funny.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Porsche986S said:


> Is the best approach waiting until almost dark and flood the entrance to the hive with wasp spray ?


The cooler it is outside the better imo.

I've dealt with many of them and I prefer a predawn assault.


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Update: Last night just before dark I went out with the spray can of death :biggrin2: Walked to about 2 ' away from the nest , aimed at the entrance hole and started firing . I moved between soaking the exterior of the nest and the entrance hole . I used about 3/4 of the can and retreated , not one sting I'm happy to report . This morning just as it was getting light out I went back out with that can and another partial can I had in the basement . Again soaked the exterior of the nest and the entrance hole , did not see a single wasp . Plenty of dead ones on the ground . I still have to remove the nest but I think I can claim victory :wink2:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds like you got them. They are less of a concern when you know where they are and you are armed with some spray. It is when you disturb one by accident and only find out after the first sting. Weed whacking (in shorts) next to the house and ouch got stung on my leg. Dropped the trimmer to make an exit but took 6 stings before I got away. Little yellow jackets had a ground nest right beside the foundation. Sprinkled that area with 7-dust and it took care of the problem.

I learned as a kid I don't react to bee stings, suffered many, but they can be a bit painful. Just chuckling remembering some of my fast exits from our local wild berry patches. if there had been a lake nearby I would have been in it. No lake so just a long run.

Good job.
Bud


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

I just completed the task by removing the nest . Used a shovel to dislodge the hive and it fell to the ground . The back side of the nest had an opening that allowed viewing inside , it was full of dead larvae/eggs . I only saw one wasp moving and it was apparent he was hanging by a thread . I sent the nest flying into the woods , now mother nature can recycle it .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Good on ya, @Porsche986S! 

Hornets and yellow jackets, with their paper nests, are much easier to deal with (if nastier to fight with) than bees. 

All the suggestions given above will work, and you can also soak the outside of the nest with bug killer repeatedly (if you don't want to, or can't remove it) and that will kill the wasps, too. Of course, nothing quite tops the pyromania of burning the buggers at night. Muah ha ha ha ha.

One more good thing is that colonies of paper wasps are "annual" meaning that the colony dies off at the end of summer, leaving new queens to overwinter and start colonies again in the spring.

But, some colonies in the "deep south" persist for a number of years, and they can get really huge after awhile.

A wild honeybee colony in, say, the joists of your house, is much harder to deal with.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Sounds like you got them. They are less of a concern when you know where they are and you are armed with some spray. It is when you disturb one by accident and only find out after the first sting. Weed whacking (in shorts) next to the house and ouch got stung on my leg. Dropped the trimmer to make an exit but took 6 stings before I got away. Little yellow jackets had a ground nest right beside the foundation. Sprinkled that area with 7-dust and it took care of the problem.
> 
> I learned as a kid I don't react to bee stings, suffered many, but they can be a bit painful. Just chuckling remembering some of my fast exits from our local wild berry patches. if there had been a lake nearby I would have been in it. No lake so just a long run.
> 
> ...


I remember how nasty yellow jackets can be, and what a nasty surprise they can be if you don't know they're there and piss them off. They're just hornets that like to build nests in cavities, sometimes under bushes. Aside from a change of venue, they're the same nasty [expletives] as hornets, too. 

When I was a kid, I was playing football and I tackled another kid into a bush that had a yellow jacket nest under it. The other kid screamed and ran off, and by the time I'd gotten done saying "huh? WTF?" they'd stung me about a dozen times, including the lips and tongue. I dunked myself into a kiddie pool to get them off, and they kept at it. Oh, yeah, they can sting repeatedly and repeatedly and repeatedly. Ouch.

I finally smushed them all.

Got better. Mom put baking soda on the stings. An hour later, I was fine, but I know others who aren't so lucky.

I had a friend who was allergic to insect venom, and he got stung by a bee, and he got anaphylaxis and plumped up like a balloon.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Speaking of yellow jacket "mega nests":

https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/new...libu-is-terrifying/ar-AAFHS3t?ocid=spartanntp

I want my mommy!


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just killed about 5 wasp nest[from a distance] with hot soapy water in sprayer an pepermint oil,they hate the scent of mint ,cinnamon,hot pepper, ,citrus an vinegar an the soapy hot suds kill em too..and the nest. I left some of the oil nearby to deter em..
Glad you killed em !


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Most yellow jackets build underground and have two holes. One for entrance and another for emergency exit. BUT we were on a job and noticed this on the side of the house. I confirmed they were yellow jackets by watching them come and go. Never seen them build like this.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

To id them, you can put out an open can of tuna & watch yellowjackets swarm it. But, don't be near the can!


That happened to me while camping. Scary, because we were made of meat, too. I actually set off a flea bomb ( all I had) near their nest. It worked but don't tell the Environmental guys or Park Rangers.:surprise:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> Most yellow jackets build underground and have two holes. One for entrance and another for emergency exit. BUT we were on a job and noticed this on the side of the house. I confirmed they were yellow jackets by watching them come and go. Never seen them build like this.



Mud Dauber ('mud wasp')?


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Bill and I had a forest service contract, which included dropping some trees that obstructed vision around corners. We had some small trees that had wasp nets in them. We were told to use saw gas, poured into a small can, with the lid removed. We poured saw gas on the ground around the tree, and then we tossed the saw gas on the wasp nest.
It worked and we always had saw gas.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Mud Dauber ('mud wasp')?


Nope, mean..........just mean yellow jackets. Our daubers just build multiple tubes and fill the tubes with spider carcasses so their young can feed.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Most yellow jackets build underground and have two holes. One for entrance and another for emergency exit. BUT we were on a job and noticed this on the side of the house. I confirmed they were yellow jackets by watching them come and go. Never seen them build like this.


Looks like a hornet's nest.

Punch it and see!


----------



## tommytx (Jan 9, 2010)

You folks are really mean! Hurting those poor babies... you should be ashamed..


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wifey has a soft heart towards all God's animals and plants. She always said wasps and bees "are your friend". Until she got massively stung one day from a nest she said I couldn't remove. Solved that problem right away. They are no longer her friends.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

From a very young age having to outrun those nasty critters when picking wild berries to just a few years ago weed whacking around my foundation several came out of the ground and got me, they will never rise high on my "love all animals" list. If they want to build their nests way out yonder that's fine, but in my yard where a toddler might run into their nest I call them killers and I will eliminate them.

Bud


----------

